#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Anyone that has recently visited or is currently living in Cambodia?

## AJQUSA

I am considering moving to Sihanoukville. I would like to talk with anyone who has visited or lived in Cambodia/Sihanoukville.

----------


## keda

Can't help you, but there's a Brit expat there with a bar/guest house who doubles giving business/legal/domestic advice to new intake and wanabes.  I think his place is the Angkor/Anchor by the town centre, but not sure. Sorry not more specific.

----------


## stroller

^
Yes, can't miss it.
And a couple of friendly Aussies run a bar opposite, if they're still there, comparative newcomers with a lot of enthusiasm.

The place bores the shit out of me, can't imagine staying for more than a day.

----------


## klongmaster

> The place bores the shit out of me, can't imagine staying for more than a day.


it has a certain attraction for those of a particular persuasion though Stroll...

----------


## stroller

I did notice a proportionately large number of teenage 'massage' girls, if that's what you mean?

A minus, not an attraction in my books.

----------


## keda

First time I was there bumped into a shootout resulting in a wounding and a fatality - over who was going to do the next karaoke!

----------


## blackpanther

they've struck oil off the coast so the place will be changing rapidly from a whore ridden, motodop plagued shit hole with beaches to a shit hole with lots of rich lexus driving khmer and fat hummer yanks bellowing loudly into their cellphones.

khmer440.com  is the best cambodian based site

----------


## Udonite

With these reviews I think I'll pass on shithouseville.

----------


## sabang

I believe it's possible to own property outright there though.
In fact the Khmers welcome your dollars with open arms- distinct contrast to their Thai neighbours.
I'm planning to check it out- might even be some $ to be made.

----------


## a. boozer

> I believe it's possible to own property outright there though.
> 
> I'm planning to check it out-


This is interesting, please keep us updated with any information.

 :Feedback:

----------


## keda

They tend to let you get on with property or business, just do it.

Downside of course is if you're naive enough to think LoS is unrefined and corrupt and unpredictable...

----------


## AJQUSA

I was glad to see this post come back to life. I am visiting Cambo again for a month at the end of 2007. I believe that trip will convince me that leaving the "ratrace" in the west is a good thing. 
Being in SEA to live has not left my mind since my first there a few years ago.
Any advise about living in Cambodia will be welcomed! 
Any TW members living there now?

----------


## klongmaster

> khmer440.com is the best cambodian based site


did you check black cat's link...certainly an excellent forum for those interested in moving to Cambodia...




> I did notice a proportionately large number of teenage 'massage' girls, if that's what you mean?  A minus, not an attraction in my books.


oh and Stroll; seeing it's been bumped...yea you got the drift ...

----------


## oleboy

Im living in Sihanoukville and love it here nice and quiet. No visa Problems unlike Thailand. The Khmer welcome you with open arms for now anyway.
No you cant own land here except through a lease which I would not trust. Yes you can work here without all of the  the Thai B/S.  Just get a Business Visa when you enter Cambodia $25 at the Airport and at border crossings as much as they can get out of you usually 1,500B at Koh Kong. That is good for 30 days and then just extend it at ANA internet in S,ville or Lucky's Super market in PP. All you need for the extension is 1 Picture your passport and the money no forms to fill out. It can be extended from 1 month to 12 months. A one year mulitipal entry extension will cost about $280. and you never have to leave Cambodia just keep extending. If you only want a Tourist visa that is $20 at the Airport and about 1,200 at the land crossings this visa is good for 30 days.
Cost compared to Thailand some things are cheaper here and some are more expensive. It cost me between $200 & $300 a month less to live here than in Thailand.
90% of the Expats living in my Apt Block are from Thailand moved here because of the changers and the Baht value.
ATM here spit US$

Hope this has been of help.
Regards oleboy

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
thanks for the info.
what do most expats do for a living?

----------


## oleboy

Most expats: 
teach, own Cafe, Guest houses, Beach Bars,
Manage some of the above

 you can do any kind of work you wish but stay away from Politics?
Im Semi Retired (or retarted ) but I keep busy with my web site.       :sexy:  If you into this kind of thing its a lot cheaper than Thailand. 
I just read the Stickman and the prices in Thailand are now over the top not like the good old days when a short time was 300B.
Cheers oleboy.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just got back from Sihanouk Ville (and PP) about 30 mins ago.

S'alright.

Didn't see any under age totty though, but I must admit, I wasn't looking.

----------


## goykanok

Never been there but heard a lot about Cambodia from my farang friends, especially the rough road.  what's your plan to do there????  I have one cambodian friend but he left back to his country already.  your post makes me remind him.

----------


## AJQUSA

My plans are to relax for up to a year and get a feel for Sihanoukville and observe any potential ways to make a modest living. IE: food and shelter
Then I would invest some of my savings with the hope that food and shelter would come from the investment until my retirment kicks in.

I have spent alot of time in LOS and long to be in SEA full time. I really liked my time in Korat and the rural areas a few hours NE. 
oleboy's description of Sihanoukville being "nice and quiet" fit's my opinion of ideal.
I have started to consider snooky for the relaxed visa's and uncrowded coast. 

*goykanok*= Did your friend leave snooky because he didn't like it?

*Marmite the Dog*= What did you think about Sihanoukville during your visit?

*oleboy*= Thanks for the info and encouraging opinion of snooky. Tell me more please. How long have you been living in Sihanoukville?

*blackpanther*= You are right that khmer440.com is a great site about Cambodia. I have viewed it often for about a year now. _Anyone know of_ _other good Cambodia information links?_ Also I hope your wrong about Sihanoukville's destiny but I'll agree "it's in the cards".


Thanks for everyones input! 
TD is a really great site.

----------


## oleboy

AJQUSA,
In reply to your Questions. 
Just be very careful of investing money in Cambodia and any other place in SEA because  if your a foreigner you "HAVE NO RIGHTS" the Govt of the day can change the rules as we have seen happen in Thailand.

You can lease land here for up to 90 years but if the owner sells the land the lease wont move onto the new owner.

Another problem here is in some cases no one really knows who ownes some the land because a lot of papers etc were destroyed by the KR. A lot of Khmers don't even have birth certificates. So just be careful!

There is a lot of investment coming into Cambodia The Russians have bought an Island off Victory Beach have started a resort with the cost of rooms starting at $1,000. a night? or you can get a fan room at GST for $4. a night. There is accomadation here for all budgets.

G.E. Have just announced that they are coming into Cambo not sure what for but my guess is for the Oil.

A South Korean Bank is going to open in Cambo in the next few months.

At this time there is no shortage of Cafe or Guesthouses, Hotels etc.
 Ramada Hotels open here this month they bought a hotel in S'Ville and refurbished it.

Two different groups have moved their money from Thailand and have stated to build new hotels in S'Ville, one  a 25 Room up market hotel another will finish up being a 70 room hotel but will open once they have completed the first 35 rooms in November both of these places are close to the beach.

I like S'Ville but its not everyone cup of tea thats why I tell people to come and have a look for yourself.
After living in Thailand for the last 6 years S,Ville was a big change for me but so far I like it.
I have brought my Thai G/F with me which I must admit I was worried about at first but she has fitted in just fine and is now learning Khmer.
 There are a lot of Thais living here with their B/F and husbands.

Transport to PP you can either get a bus for $3. or Taxi for about $35 and is a 4 hour trip.

Medical care is not the best which was also one of my concerns but I have found a Hospital in Saigon which is very good and not expensive it's called F.V. Hospital or as some have been doing is go back to Thailand for Medical care but Thailand is becoming very expensive now like BKK Pattaya Hospital is just a Farlang rip off place and over charge for everything. 

To give you some idea of cost I took a Khmer lady and her baby to the CT Clinic in S'Ville she had collapsed in the street two Doctors checked her and the baby over, gave her a Vitaimin Injection and the total cost was 15,000 reil about $3.75. No doubt if they knew I was paying the price would have doubled but I got a Khmer to pay for me.

Before you invest any funds here just check and double check with one of the local foreigners before NOT after.

Another good forum is called Cambodia Forum. You can also get more info on talesofasia. com. Gordon who owns it is a old Cambodia hand he also had a forum but closed it down.

ISP is very expensive here compared to Thailand my bill for 256K ADSL for last month was $130. Next month Im changing over to the connection from the internet cafe down stairs for $50. a month. Petrol is more expensive here that Thailand about $1 a litre. Most other things are the same or cheaper than Thailand. I have a new 1 room Apt fully furnished including UBC cable for $90. a Month its located between downtown and the beaches so about ten minutes walk in either direction. Good long term accomadation is not easy to find but this will also improve with all the Expats moving over from Thailand.
I have been here 5 months.

Hope this has answered most of your Q. :Smile: 

Cheers oleboy

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite the Dog= What did you think about Sihanoukville during your visit?


I enjoyed my time there, but it was due to the company I kept, more than anything else. I spent a couple of hours in the Barang bars and they didn't really inspire me. There are some really nice parts to the area, but for how long? Sihanoukville is rapidly developing from what I heard and will become the Koh Samui of Cambodia before too long. 

I don't think I could live there as I prefer Phnom Penh, but if you just want to do nothing for a year or so, then you could pick worse places. 

Have you considered somewhere like Koh Kong?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by AJQUSA
> 
> Marmite the Dog= What did you think about Sihanoukville during your visit?
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my time there, but it was due to the company I kept, more than anything else. I spent a couple of hours in the Barang bars and they didn't really inspire me. There are some really nice parts to the area, but for how long? Sihanoukville is rapidly developing from what I heard and will become the Koh Samui of Cambodia before too long.


With the only deep-water port in Cambodia, and with the oil & gas industry to kick off developments in Cambodian water soon, I fear it will be more like a Pattaya, just with more HIV, guns and corruption.

Don't miss out - book now!

----------


## donny

Oleboy, thanks for the ISP details - such low bandwidth and high prices pretty much nix the idea of me moving there for the time being.

Any sort of 3G or GPRS available for datacards/laptops?

Donny

----------


## oleboy

Im changing my ISP at the end of this month. I will be using the connection from the internet cafe down stairs for a flat fee of $50. a month no limits.

For your Wireless internet you can try this guy out, I have never used it so I dont know what its like.

Edge Thailand

He travels between Thailand and Cambodia.

Ph# in Cambo 01 668 1961
Ph# Thailand  087 603 5452

email: info@edgethailand.com

Prices are coming down all the time as more competition comes in, Im told prices are about half of what they were two years ago.

Hope that helps.
Cheers oleboy. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Any sort of 3G or GPRS available for datacards/laptops?


I presume you mean in Cambodia?

There is a company in the process of installing a 3G network in Phnom Penh, SihanukVille and Siam Reap at the moment. I believe it will come online early next year.

----------


## chinthee

I've only been to Snookyville once a few years ago.  I reckon I'll take another trip over this year for a week or so and check it out since there's been so much noise about it on all the Thailand forums.  On that other forum, it's a much more polarized debate, those who  love Thailand at all costs and think everyone who goes to Cambodia is a loser; and those who are getting tired of the visa changes, higher prices etc..  I don't fall into either category, I'm just curious.

----------


## donny

Oleboy and Marmite, thx for the further info.  I've heard good reports about the mobile data services in Thailand and have emailed the guy you mentioned to ask about Cambodia.

Regarding the LOS vs Cambodia discussion, people often overlook the importance of infrastructure and massively underestimate how long it takes for a society to move in what would appear to be the obvious and most profitable direction.  Behind all the glossy Western trappings, Thailand is still terminally held back by corruption and a cultural inability to plan for the long-term.

SE Asia is a playground you should enjoy but resist the illusion that _anywhere_ is going to be safe/stable/hospitable tomorrow: rent rather than buy unless you can genuinely afford to lose that gamble, never invest money in any project, including marriage, that results in you being worth more to someone dead than alive, have back-up investments in the West that allow you to walk away etc.  This is all just common sense  but, as we all know, it is easy to get suckered into the illusion that the East is the same as the West but with tastier food and prettier women.

On that basis, that nowhere in SE Asia is truly stable, Cambodia seems as good a place as any to while away a few pleasant years and, certainly, Thailand seems to be pricing itself out of that market.  It appears that Vietnam, too, is opening up to us and, hopefully, Myanmar will soon become democratic and open to foreign residents, all of which will release a lot of pressure from the over-heated Thai market.  I suspect that the advance of budget airlines, too, will eventually open up the entire peninsula but, again, don't put all your eggs in once basket and always keep a packed suitcase ready to roll.

Donny

----------


## MagicLeaves

> On that other forum, it's a much more polarized debate, those who love Thailand at all costs and think everyone who goes to Cambodia is a loser


 
ajarn I take it - they are all too up their own asses if you ask me - prob. too scared to go to Cambodia anyway

----------


## EmperorTud

^I thought he was referring to ThaiVisa.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I was in Sihanookville for 2 weeks in early Jan`08. Personally,I loved it. I`d agree with most of the above comments about it being dirty,overpriced etc, but I was travelling with a good crowd. Best avoided at weekends,you get the young,rich Kmers coming down for the weekend,some with armed bodyguards,which is`nt much fun.
 Lot`s of new resorts,casino`s being built,at the moment....It`ll be another Pattaya in a few more years,especially as bars stay open longer and booze is much cheaper than LOS.I was paying $8 a litre for Absolute vodka in the local supermarket.....

----------


## colourful-era

^^ M-leaves talks much sense - could also be refering to Thai Visa as well , though they are mainly the bar-girl wife crew that price things in the amount of 'short times' that could be obtained.

----------


## Reaper

1. What about the crime levels? 

2. Do you need to register a business or can you just open shop?

3. IT staff in Snookies with English skills? Possible?

4. Electricity - constant or not?



Thanks!

----------


## sunsetter

cool, better get down there for a look when i get back.  a french bloke i knew on kohchang went there, about 2 years ago with a view to doing something, he decided against it and ended up in hua hin?
    having said that, theres no smoke without fire so is sihanookville really gonna be the next patts?

----------


## Reaper

So I am told that is why I was asking. That Khmer440 forum is a waste as there are just a lot of burnouts on it in my view.

----------


## AJQUSA

> Originally Posted by AJQUSA
> 
> Marmite the Dog= What did you think about Sihanoukville during your visit?
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my time there, but it was due to the company I kept, more than anything else. I spent a couple of hours in the Barang bars and they didn't really inspire me. There are some really nice parts to the area, but for how long? Sihanoukville is rapidly developing from what I heard and will become the Koh Samui of Cambodia before too long. 
> 
> I don't think I could live there as I prefer Phnom Penh, but if you just want to do nothing for a year or so, then you could pick worse places. 
> 
> Have you considered somewhere like Koh Kong?


 
I finally went to Sihanoukville for a week and found it to be nice. It is obviously trying to grow but I don't think it will reach Pattayas size and shape for many years. I took the boat from Koh Kong and enjoyed a sunny smooth ride. The boat ride from Snooky back to Koh Kong was the "boat ride from hell". For the return trip I was the only Barang that opted to ride on top of the boat along with just one Khmer guy. The water was rough and and had us hanging on for dear life. When we stopped at the Island midway the passengers inside described an even more scary ride with many people sick and bruised from being tossed around. Many barangs finished the trip on top of the boat feeling as I did that if the boat topsided it would be hard to get out. The boat is shaped more like a Submarine and perhaps has a desire to Submerge. When I return, which I will do for sure. I will fly or take a bus unless I am certain about the weather and sea conditions.

I will post more about my trip and add some of my many photos soon.
" Sihanoukville or Bust"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I will post more about my trip and add some of my many photos soon. " Sihanoukville or Bust"


Looking forward to it. Hopefully you took some pictures of the return boat journey.  :Smile:

----------


## AJQUSA

> Originally Posted by AJQUSA
> 
> I will post more about my trip and add some of my many photos soon. " Sihanoukville or Bust"
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it. Hopefully you took some pictures of the return boat journey.


Hope you like the photos.

Leaving Koh Kong and arriving Sihanoukville






 

Leaving Sianoukville and Island stop half way

----------


## smallworld

Hey OP I would advise PP as opposed to Snookiville but it depends on what you are looking for/wanting to achieve...

----------


## colourful-era

> So I am told that is why I was asking. That Khmer440 forum is a waste as there are just a lot of burnouts on it in my view.


 
   Pot - Kettle - black

----------


## AJQUSA

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by AJQUSA
> ...


https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...b_Cambodia.JPG
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...b_IMG_4522.JPG
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...Khmer_Monk.JPG
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...b_IMG_4744.JPG



_Last edited by Marmite the Dog : 05-04-2008 at 10:40 AM. Reason: Please read the "How to post pictures" thread..._
_MtD,  Hope I did it correctly this time._

----------


## klongmaster

> MtD, Hope I did it correctly this time.


Nope. Go back and read the instructions again...it's not that difficult...https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff-on-board/20334-kms-pic-posting-tutorial-with-pics.html

----------


## Told Stool

Sihanoukville, as I remember it, is outta sight!

When I was there I pigged out on seafood (more than I've had in my life) that a group of friends and I bought in a nearby market, had cooked right in front of us there, and took to the beach with some drinks.

Rented a motorcycle and stayed at a teak-style motel about a block from the beach.

That was back in the innocent days before I was introduced to sinful Pattaya.

----------


## colourful-era

Booze is nice and cheap here that's for sure  - small beer in bar is about 35B (for draught)  and can get Jim Beam etc.. for 250-300B a bottle and Glenfiddich for around 550B - way cheaper that LOS!

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I was in S`nookville in January.....Absolute vodka was $8. Cigerettes were $3.80/$4 a carton of 200 (214.if you smoked Wonder).

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Cambodians not as caculating as the Thais when it comes to trying to part you from your money,found them genuinely nice people. Came across a lot of expats especially in Phnom Penh who have had it with with Thailand ,all reckoned their money goes further. Can`t comment on Sihanoukville but Cambodia worth a go

----------


## Dick Rangerous

Went last month. Me and Whose Wandering hooked up on the gange and stayed at some nice bunglows on Serendipity beach. Still the best seafood at the best prices period.

However the town centre hasn't developed much, the Ankhor is a cheap, dirty guesthouse, Fisherman's Den run by an aggressive, unhappy alcoholic and the rest just about as quiet. 

I am thinking of moving to Camb. coast eventually but it's still very early days yet... slow internet too. Didn't go anywhere near the girls... they don't really know how to host like, say, the girls in Pattaya, do by the way. I'd save me cash for the Thai city of sin if you're into that kinda thing and have a chill out and beer, fish fest in ole Kampot Som instead.

----------


## Gaudente

> I have a new 1 room Apt fully furnished including UBC cable for $90. a Month its located between downtown and the beaches so about ten minutes walk in either direction.


I visited Sihanoukville past May and I could not spot any real estate agency nor saw any "for rent" sign around. How many squared meters is your apt ? are there any other units available ? Any photos of the building ?

----------


## Gaudente

I was also rather disappointed by the whores attitude.
I mean, at Blue Mountain I have been first quoted 10$ for a bj, then after say 10mins was asked another 5$ to go on....what crap is that ?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> I was also rather disappointed by the whores attitude.
> I mean, at Blue Mountain I have been first quoted 10$ for a bj, then after say 10mins was asked another 5$ to go on....what crap is that ?


I agree - they have absolutely no class....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fstop

I can't see it becoming the next Patts for some time. First of all, there's no airport. Secondly, it's quite a long trip from Phnom Penh to Snooky I believe. One of the draws of Pattaya is that it's only 2 hours from BKK. It also caters to the retirement crowd - cheap and very good restaurants, a few beaches around, and about 5,000 bars full of bargirls. But in 10 years......who knows.

----------


## Gaudente

> I can't see it becoming the next Patts for some time. First of all, there's no airport. Secondly, it's quite a long trip from Phnom Penh to Snooky I believe. One of the draws of Pattaya is that it's only 2 hours from BKK. It also caters to the retirement crowd - cheap and very good restaurants, a few beaches around, and about 5,000 bars full of bargirls. But in 10 years......who knows.


Not so long . It is about 4 bus hours from PP to SH.
The problem with SH is that apart hotels and GH there is no accomodation available...at least I could not find any.

----------


## pai nai ma

> I was also rather disappointed by the whores attitude.
> I mean, at Blue Mountain I have been first quoted 10$ for a bj, then after say 10mins was asked another 5$ to go on....what crap is that ?



inflation.

----------


## Camel Toe

Doesn't affect me.  I've been able to last more than a minute.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Rather than fill up pages and slow down the thread check out my pics of Cambodia here, Zenfolio | Richard Reitman Photography

I moved up here to Phnom Penh 3 months ago and love the place. 22 years in Thailand and needed the change. Got a place on the river with a view of the city and its amazing. PP is a city but still parts of it feel like a village.

Been photographing everyday and actually got a job even though iw as not looking for one.
The bars are very low key compared to Thailand but i like them, Very easy to have a real converstaion beyond, hello, where u from, i go with u ....

Some of the girls are great.

No tattoes but Khmer girls are really into coloring their hair and i LOVE Long hair.

One thing, In Thailand it is very easy to pick out the bar girls, Here nearly impossible

Street food not as good and cost more but plenty of ok farang restaurants along the river side.

Shinoukville is Patong 15 years ago, no idea where you saw no airport but there is a big one right outside town and Bangkok airlines will start the Bkk-Siem Rep-Snooky- Bkk flight in Nov.
Plenty of hotels and gh all over the place from FREE to $120/night. 

Where else can u find place  that offer ...from 11 am-7pm all the beer you can drink for $8!!!!

Siem rep is Angkor wat and nothing else (just was up there for 3 days)

Although ganga is technicaly illegeal you can go anywhere and smell it PLUS there are a few establishments on the river side where you can get a "happy Pizza"

Pizza hut, KFC and the Bangkok Post

1 year visa with no papperwork!!!!!

Try it. You'll like it here

----------


## AJQUSA

Excellent photos Phuketrichard
Tell us more about PP

Thank you!

----------


## Phuketrichard

mm what can i say. I have an apt on the river on the other side pf pp and love watching the traffic go by, Right outside my door is a about 25 or so Sea gyspy's that live on their boats, Same like you will find in Rawaii in Phuket.

I go out each week to the land fil and help donate food to those that chose to make a living there. Amazing but many of the youngsters speaklbetter english than u find in 50% of the bars and restaurants in Thailand.

Starting next week when school commences i begin a 6 month photo documantry on the local fine Arts Highs school. They teach Dance ( modern and Classical) Drama, theater and circus

Khmer is a lot like thai but then again not. Many words are the same but an eual number are prounced the same but dif meaning.

Plenty of bars catering to the locals and tourists and here they call them "Hostess bars". Some of the girls go with ya, some are there just to practice there english and prehaps find that one right guy. No go go's but some have girls dancing on the bar. Most bars have pool tables.  Plenty of good pick up places like Sharkeys and Martinis where you find the Vietnamses freelancers

Poverty everywhere and i cant see how some of them survive.  One of the few places that actually still have rickshaws pulled by people. Many of them live in there rickshaw on the street corners.
Another thing i have met a far better group of expats here than i met in thailand and much more interesting and contrary to what all the press harps on there is no more child whores than u will find in Bangkok ( in fact i would think less) BUT the press plays it up to get the funding.

What ya want to know? Ask

----------


## AJQUSA

Phuketrichard,

Your current living situation sounds great. 
I was in Sihanoukville for a few days last year. I am going to be there again in December 08. I plan to have about 10 days there this time. What places should I visit away from the coast?

Thanks
AJQusa

----------


## mi5neo

Hi.

i've lived in sihanoukville am now living in koh kong. I'll help you if i can so ask away.

----------


## Phuketrichard

i went thru Koh Kong when i drove up from Thailand to PP.
seems like a very laid back place.

If your ever up in PP give me a call, 015 215 974

If u have never been to Siem Reap GO. Angkor is amazing alothough didn't care for the town a lot. to new and developed and they have a place called " pup Street" that reminds me of an upscale Kho Song road.

----------


## EmperorTud

You met the General Lee yet Richard?




> First of all, there's no airport.


Yes there is. It reopened early 2007.

Phnom Penh expats are worried that it will take a lot of the tourist trade away from the city as people go direct to Sihanoukville instead. once it gets fully up and running that is.

----------


## Gaudente

[quote=Phuketrichard;783781 I have an apt on the river on the other side ...
What ya want to know? Ask[/quote]
How much do you pay ? How did you find it ?

----------


## Phuketrichard

$450/month, includes internet and maid 2 days a week. Plus my balcanoy over looks the Tonle Sap river and Phnom Penh

Its the ONLY apt bulding across the river and there is a ferry from 5 am -8 pm for ONLOY 500 Riels aboiut 50 meters form the door!!   :Smile:

----------


## DeislerX

The prices for a trip to Cambodia more expensive than another countries. I have save the money for a long time for visit.

----------


## dirtydog

^HUH, its$30 dollars plus visa from where I live, don't really have to save up for a long time to afford that.

----------


## Phuketrichard

whats $30?  Bus form Pattaya to Snooky is about 1.500 baht.  to Phnom Penh about 1,800

Fly Bangkok - PP Air asia about $50-75 one way plus $20 for visa

----------


## ItsRobsLife

I thought Sihanoukville was great, rough around the edges for sure, but they seem to be making an effort to develop the main Ocheteul (?) beach area and keep the whoring up on Victory Hill so you take your pick. 

Most of the negative griping I've seen on forums comes from people that want a 7-11 on every corner and try to compare Snooky to Pattaya or Phuket, you can't, it's different, it's nnot got the westernised infrastructure, but the beaches are clean and the people are incredibly friendly. 

A townhouse in the Downtown area can be had for $60 dollars a month, make sure it's very secure though from what I heard if you stay longer than a few weeks you will be noticed and can become a potential target if you're not careful.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> I believe it's possible to own property outright there though.
> 
> I'm planning to check it out-
> 
> 
> This is interesting, please keep us updated with any information.


Foreigners Buying and Leasing Property in Southeast Asia: Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Laos

So you can do the "I need x,000 dorra to (re)buy some land and build our dream house darling" routine (and join a long list of scammed naive "boyfriends"); or, "donate" £30,000 ($50,000) and bewitch yourself into a munchkin... 

Fancy becoming a Khmer?!  :tieme:  :Drunk:  :fire:

----------


## Adolf

> Fancy becoming a Khmer


 
I'd rather top myself

----------


## cambtek

Just spent another weekend in snooky-its a shithole still and always will be.
Ochateul beach has lost a lot of its sand due to cyclone ketsana and the northern end looks dreadful.
Otres was nice but one cant stay there anymore,its been stolen and sold to the israelis for a casino I think.
Women at snooky are often rejects from PP and the food in the town is just diabolicil.
I have been going to snooky for years and the place gets worse not better.

----------

